# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Humidity keeps dropping!! Help please!

## GREGCELLENT

over the past week the humididty in my tank has been dropping. Went from 99% to 57%...temp In my tank has gone from 70-75...I think it's from the dry heat coming from my radiator...how can I Rais the humidity and how will I know it's getting to low??? Right now my frogs are out and about acting normal. They areNot sitting in water and their skin still looks wet.

----------


## Strider18

You can put a most towel over the screen, it should help keep the humidity in.

0.1.0 Psuedacris regilla

----------


## GREGCELLENT

I'll try that. I Have A Glass top. no screen

----------


## Strider18

Hmm, the only thing I can think of is either your humidifier is broken. I would still try the towel if not and see if that helps.

0.1.0 Psuedacris regilla

----------


## GREGCELLENT

I dont have a humidifier. .I  use a misting machine and and a fog machine.

----------


## Strider18

Sorry that's what I meant, i'm a little tired  :Stick Out Tongue:  Try the towel and see if that helps.

0.1.0 Psuedacris regilla

----------


## GREGCELLENT

I'll try it. Thanks for the advice

----------


## bill

You're hygrometer took a dump. There's no way that tank has only 57% humidity. 

Sorry strider, but a moist towel will do nothing to a tank with a glass lid. There's no way for humidity to get in. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Strider18

It was just a thought, didn't really think that the hygrometer could have broken  :Embarrassment: 

0.1.0 Psuedacris regilla

----------


## bill

Unreliable. That's why I don't use them. Such a waste of cash. Easier to look at the tank ms plants to determine humidity. As least for me, it's easier  :Smile: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## GREGCELLENT

Deranged..what do you mean by the tank ms plants? I'm not familiar with all the terms I'm still fairly new

----------


## bill

Sorry. Autocorrect fail. Tank and plants lol


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Lynn

> over the past week the humididty in my tank has been dropping. Went from 99% to 57%...temp In my tank has gone from 70-75...I think it's from the dry heat coming from my radiator...how can I Rais the humidity and how will I know it's getting to low??? Right now my frogs are out and about acting normal. They areNot sitting in water and their skin still looks wet.


Agreed..... :Smile: 
The hygrometer is inaccurate/or broken.  
This enclosure has a very high humidity level. 
By the looks of it .........100%

That's a 12" high?

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Vivariums In The Mist

Just looking at your glass would indicate that the hygrometer is broken.

----------


## GREGCELLENT

Thanks deranged. I'll get a new meter tomorrow.
Flybyferns. Yeah its a 12 high. 18&#215;18.

----------


## GREGCELLENT

Vivarium in the mist..it's an all glass enclosure I didn't know if a 60% or 90% humidity would show a big difference on the glass. I was figuring the humidity is Trapped inside the tank and cause moisture no matter what.

----------


## Carlos

Enclosure hygrometers of all brands are famous for misreadings if probe get's wet.  In a vivarium, they will most certainly get wet from misting activities.  Usually if you air dry them they will start reading again.  If so; try and relocate probe to an area away from misters and foggers.  Good luck  :Smile:  !

----------

